# Clear Vue EF5 dust collector input



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

Has anyone purchased, installed and been using the new Clear Vue EF5 cyclone ? I was looking at the Oneida 5hp Dust Gorilla Pro until I saw this come out with comparable cost.

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/pentz-ef5/102-pentz-ef5-metal-cyclone-with-filters-single-phase.html#/76-intake_size-6_nordfab_qf_intake/78-collection_bin_size-30_gallon_steel_drum


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have not, I bought the plastic one a little over a year ago. Had I known this was coming I might have waited and bought it. I suspect you will get better performance out of the CV since it comes with a 16" impeller. I also like that way the cone fastens, not so much for the cleaning attributes but for ease of installation. Keep up posted if you decide to buy one, I'd be interested in your impressions.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I think you'll love it, I've been buying a part at a time (motor here, impeller there haha) for a diy pentz cyclone, which will basically be the EF5 when I'm done. Just have to get my sheet metal guy in gear for the cyclone body now!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a good unit. I wish that CV would provide a performance curve. I am certain that it really sucks.


----------



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes I would like to see a fan curve as well to help me determine for my system design if paying $100 more really worth it to get the optional 8" inlet vs the 6" inlet. I need this to calc the CFM at each tool based on my estimated static pressure loss to each tool. Im sure the 6" will be enough but I'd still like to know roughly how close am I and if the $100 is really worth it….with this comes more cost also from a 8" duct run and reducer from 8' to 6" downstream.So in reality it could be a $150+ decision….I like data driven decisions.

On the other hand is ~$150 extra when talking about $3k+ really that much more to "know" you have wrangled in all the power this machine can dish out ?


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

I bought a CV1800 around three years ago and have been using it (almost daily) during that period. While I was somewhat disappointed in some of the assembly details/materials, I have not had any issues with performance/reliability. The unit is used in a 3-car garage conversion and runs 3 machines with additional connections for portable planer/drum sander, bandsaw, etc. It gives me all the suction I need and has provided good service.
I would certainly recommend it. The newer model looks like a good buy. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

I have the CV1800with the 16 inch impeller. It does suck

to get the most out of the system, I changed the ports in all my machines to 5/4 and 6 inch. It brought a tear to my eye to cut into my shiny SawStop


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know that everyone recommends the 6" ports and cutting into a shiny machine.

With these larger DC, it may not be needed as you can pull a lot of cfm with the 4" port. With my 5 hp DC and 4" port, I am getting 670 cfm and enough to do a very good job. Would a 6" port do more? Of course, but would not make a difference in dust collection.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

> I know that everyone recommends the 6" ports and cutting into a shiny machine.
> 
> With these larger DC, it may not be needed as you can pull a lot of cfm with the 4" port. With my 5 hp DC and 4" port, I am getting 670 cfm and enough to do a very good job. Would a 6" port do more? Of course, but would not make a difference in dust collection.
> 
> - Redoak49


Grab a beverage and do some reading, it wouldn't make much if any difference in *chip* collection. For *fine dust* collection you need more cam than a 4" port is capable of. 
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dc_basics.cfm#CFMRequirementsTable


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a CV1800. I've had it for 8 years in 3 different shops. Works well, have very little dust in the filter clean out (typically only vacuum out once a year). The air quality in my shop is better than my house at least in particle count.
Here's some data from today:
40×25ft shop 
Longest run to 2×4" ports on router table (52ft): 536 CFM
Shortest run to 6" port on mitre saw hood (12ft): 1014 CFM



> With these larger DC, it may not be needed as you can pull a lot of cfm with the 4" port. With my 5 hp DC and 4" port, I am getting 670 cfm and enough to do a very good job. Would a 6" port do more? Of course, but would not make a difference in dust collection.
> 
> - Redoak49


This is incorrect. Yes, it does make a huge difference whether you have a 6" or a 4" port. Eg. I have 2×4" ports on my TS. Two 4" ports ~ 5.66" diameter pipe. With both ports open, CFM is 536. With one 4" port open, CFM is 95. So, it's incorrect to think that we can all have 4" ports and make up for it with a larger DC.

As for the new EF5; I imagine that it would give better overall CFM at higher static pressures, simply based on the larger impeller from the CV1800. However, at the added cost of having to install 8" mains…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There's something else going on if you can only pull 95 CFM through a single 4" duct with a CV 1800. that doesn't make sense.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Fred I'm thinking that's a typo


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You are probably right…...


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> There s something else going on if you can only pull 95 CFM through a single 4" duct with a CV 1800. that doesn t make sense.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Sorry, should have been 195 CFM. Still pretty poor. Measured with a Dwyer digital manometer and pitot tube and the exact same procedure as the other CFM measurements I posted.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey there jfynyson, which one did you end up going with, I am currently going through the exact same process and considering the exact same machines.


----------



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

I've still not built my new home & shop. It'll be another few years but the cost has recently flipped to where the Clear Vue EF5 is more expensive by a couple hundred bucks (virtually the same during CV holiday sale though). So, I'll just keep monitoring cost and availability (lead times) as that's really what it'll come down to in my future decision.


----------

